# Lack of public areas in Northeastern Ohio to Dove hunt.



## fakebait (Jun 18, 2006)

I live in lake county and not one piece of public hunting area around. Geauga has a few game lands but; no area for dove hunting. Ashtabula has only Dorset but; the state seems to favor waterfowl there and no longer support dove fields. New Lyme has no fields. New spot off off Mechanicsville rd. all woods and swamp. The two that Dove fields are close to 50 miles away and those would be Grand River and Mosquito and they have down sized those areas as well. Then the state wonder why license sales are falling off. With less public access in populated areas and price off driving to any access that would bring two major populations into one area Cleveland and Youngstown bearing all that pressure on a limited size area. The quality is poor at best after the first few days. Yes Akron does allow hunting around areas at Ladue but; nothing is cultivated for Doves. It seems just like all the TV programing the DNR is only locked into Deer and Turkey which pretty much takes care of themselves. If it wasn't for NTF and private land owners making their properties deer and turkey friendly. Not from DNR help! We as the paying public deserve better than efforts coming out of Columbus. JMO


----------



## longhaulpointer (Mar 12, 2009)

welcome to the plight of the upland hunter. Turkey and deer will always be king in ohio because the state needs to do nothing for them and they will flurish. Waterfowl might also get preferential treatment bc Ducks Unlimited is a strong organization that generates alot of cash to buy land and also bc the state can make money off of stamps. Follow the money. if you have to pay extra to hunt the species the state will care more.

btw 
if you have a BB gun you can kill all the doves you want in my back yard. you can even dress up in camo if you want the real expierence.


----------



## big red (Feb 4, 2010)

if you know some local farmers that will allow you to hunt and have some uncultivated wheatstubble fields left.these are some great areas to dove hunt.the nearest public land to me for this is about 30 mi. away.i'm lucky enough to have a couple of farms i'm able to hunt that have these fields besides my in-laws farm and my own small property.nocking on some doors can lead to some bigger and better things at times.


----------



## icingdeath (Jun 2, 2010)

Im with you fakebait.Dorset was my spot for years.gt alot of woodcock out there too.the farm i hunt in bula now i hunt is alternate years and its walking corn.my 870 is itching to get out!!corn this year!!!
Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## longhaulpointer (Mar 12, 2009)

knocking on doors is a pain in the neck when you live an hour away and gas is $3 + a gallon and if your lucky 1 out of 10 farmers will let you hunt. If a farmer is getting $ from the govn't for crp or crep there should be a program in place where people are allowed to hunt that land like public land. Essientally it is, that is if they take tax payers money, to not farm parts of their land. If they don't take money, they can regulate their land anyway they want. But the minute they start taking our money that land should become public


----------



## LilSiman/Medina (Nov 30, 2010)

Spencer Lake WildLife Area down my road has a couple corn fields but Nobody hunts them I'm sure if you came here you'd be able to get some. I always see them and only get a few every year becasue I bowhunt. But once or twice a year me and my buddy go into my woods and sit at our hay fields and get our limits in less then an hour. But you should try spencer. Its right here in Medina county.


----------



## powerstrokin73 (May 21, 2008)

There is a few more dove areas in the akron area: West Branch, Grand River, and Berlin. Maybe another one or two. There are birds in them, But it's tough, you can usually get atleast 1, my best day was 7 @ WB a couple years ago. The feilds were decent last year with grand river being the best and WB being the worst. they would be a little bit of a drive for you. I love to start the hunting season off dove hunting! I'm always looking for company


----------



## Dragons4u (Jul 18, 2011)

I hunt around Shelby, Darke, and Auglaize county on the west side of Ohio for dove. Usually do all right all season, but the best I've done is 15 by 10:30 AM two years ago. Last year, I only got 7 birds all opening day, and only saw about 20 total.


----------



## samiam (Jan 6, 2011)

I seems like the only time I see dove are when hunting for goose early season. 3" BB are hell on them if you manage to hit em.


----------



## Dragons4u (Jul 18, 2011)

Lol, we use 4s a lot the first couple days, cause we blow off anything left from pheasant hunting.


----------

